# Denon Class A 4-channel amplifier



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

Denon model #DCA-3400 4-channel class A non-switching. Very sweet sounding amp with twin power supplies.
Denon DCA-3400 4-channel Class A amplifier - RARE!! - eBay (item 130494767051 end time Mar-09-11 15:47:41 PST)


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

I had that amp back in the day! 1993-94 or so. I forget how I got it or what even happened to it. I was only 8 but I remember playing with it!


----------



## microware1970 (Nov 18, 2009)

I ran 2 Denon DCA-800 amps in a Suburban a LONG time ago. They sounded great powering bi-amped MB Quart 5-1/4 separates in a custom floorboard/kick panel install with 6-1/2" MB Quarts in the doors. Two 12"s in the back but that was a separate amp/circuit. They were 6 channel that I bridged down to 3. Using one amp for left channels and one for right. I used an unbridged channel for the tweeters, so I was only using 5/6 of the amps power. Sounded pretty good at the time. No time correction or anything like that. Just Alpine h/u and AudioControl x-overs and eqs. Two each. Fun to wire and tune.


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

I pulled this out of the wifes car since she just got a new car. It was being used bridged into 2 channels to drive a set of components and it really did sound very, very good.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Got that one for $32.. Lets see how it goes..


----------

